# 14th Mar "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambs area)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

Well Feb was an intimate meet but great all the same 

So who can we tempt out for the March meet ?

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *

NormStrm
NaughTTy
phodge + chauffeur 8)
OuTTlaw
jampott - possibly
thebears


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me please - getting Kneesworth withdrawal symptoms after missing this month


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can you please ensure that all the roads are open on the way home??

Me too please...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Option 1
Go away with my wife for a wedding anniversary break.

Option 2
Go to TT meet with Norm?

Well, you came second :wink: But only on the basis that you'll still be there to meet in April ... whereas my wife probably wouldn't still be around if I came along to the TT meet in March.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman, sorry i missed the last meet  will be coming to this one though. Thanks for posting the pics of the national day they were good photos, had a look at the other ones on there too and cant wait for next time.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Norm,

stick me down as a "possible"...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, stick me on the list.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone, list updated 

Tony had you not thought of staying at The Cambridge Motel for your break away :lol: see you next month


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> Thanks everyone, list updated
> 
> Tony had you not thought of staying at The Cambridge Motel for your break away :lol: see you next month


For some reason, it completely slipped my mind as an option :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone else fancy meeting up next Wednesday ?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OMG! I thought this was the week after, the 21st!! 

Good job we can still make it next week... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> OMG! I thought this was the week after, the 21st!!
> 
> Good job we can still make it next week... :wink:


I tried to tell you ...but no one would listen to me :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! I thought this was the week after, the 21st!!
> ...


Sorry, did someone speak? Who said that..??

:wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Maybe

Trying to hook up with Dave_uk to purchase a few mods, hopefully thay will fit in the roadster boot. If not may be in an estate

Will let you no.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

thebears said:


> Maybe
> 
> Trying to hook up with Dave_uk to purchase a few mods, hopefully thay will fit in the roadster boot. If not may be in an estate
> 
> Will let you no.


What other mods can you be looking at, your list looks impressive as it is 8) Will be good to see you even if in a non TT :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norm but I'm going to have to back out of this one - work has suddenly got very busy 

Hope you have a good one.

For the April meet I should have my new Mk2, so will have to make it come what may 

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Sorry Norm but I'm going to have to back out of this one - work has suddenly got very busy
> 
> Hope you have a good one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know, fingers crossed all goes well with taking delivery of your MK II 8)

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

See you all tonight - not sure what time I'll be there but I'll ring with a food order if I'm going to be late.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for organising another great evening Norman - although next time you could a) make sure they have plenty of baked beans in stock (crisis averted however of course) and b) get it to be a bit warmer outside ;-)

Cheers, Clive


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great to see everyone last night Norm - thanks for organising  Amazing effort now you have a 2 hour journey to get there 8)

Peter & Sophie - hope Jessie wasn't to disturbed after having to spend the evening with me making silly faces at him [smiley=jester.gif]

Clive - the overtaking power (& sound) of your RS never ceases to amaze me - just awesome. [smiley=dude.gif]

Dale - Get those shiny bits on quick :wink: 8)

Dale, Penny & Dave - thanks for the cruise home - nice and leisurely  Thought we'd had it when we had to come back off the A1M :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we must have left a little later last month - did you notice that they were getting ready to close the A505 at the tunnel?

Good cruise home though. Dale - those courtesy cars always seem to be the fastest thing on the road! :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> I think we must have left a little later last month - did you notice that they were getting ready to close the A505 at the tunnel?
> 
> Good cruise home though. Dale - those courtesy cars always seem to be the fastest thing on the road! :lol:


Well impressed with the A3 TDI DSG S-Line, even managed 47 mpg for the cruise home 

Paul the shiny bits will be added at the APS open day. I'll be queuing at the doors 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Thanks for organising another great evening Norman - although next time you could a) make sure they have plenty of baked beans in stock (crisis averted however of course) and b) get it to be a bit warmer outside ;-)
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Glad you enjoyed the evening, you and your fetish for baked beans :lol: still as you say crisis averted :wink: and you got bread & butter. Bit warmer outside, have you not heard of a coat :lol:

Still at least the banqueting hall is big for the remote car event next month 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Great to see everyone last night Norm - thanks for organising  Amazing effort now you have a 2 hour journey to get there 8)
> 
> Peter & Sophie - hope Jessie wasn't to disturbed after having to spend the evening with me making silly faces at him [smiley=jester.gif]
> 
> Dale, Penny & Dave - thanks for the cruise home - nice and leisurely  Thought we'd had it when we had to come back off the A1M :lol:


Glad you enjoyed the evening Paul.

Highlight for me was Jessie eyeing up your salad and little fingers trying to pick out a piece of cucumber :wink: He is such a star, such a happy little chap.

Glad you all got home OK and at a sensible time eh Penny :wink: :-*


----------

